# Woodworking / Tool Trip to Maine - Suggestions?



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm headed to Maine again next week for a bit of a vacation and shopping spree. If anyone has any suggestions of what to see or where to go while there it would be appreciated. I'm interested in old tool shops and cool woodworking related places.

Last year I visited:

Captain Tinkham's Emporium in Searsport
Windsor Chairmakers in Lincolnville
The Ducktrap Bay Trading Company in Camden
The Center For Furniture Craftsmanship in Rockport
Lie-Nielsen Toolworks in Warren

This visit I'm hoping to get to both Liberty Tools in Liberty and the Hulls Cove Tool Barn and Museum in Hulls Cove plus anything else I find on the way.

I will be entering and leavining Maine either through Houlton or Calais and I plan on going down as far as Kittery (gotta make the wife happy too!).

Again, any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about t-chisels shop


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, Jim, but I believe he is just past Boston in Canton. That's a bit farther than I'm travelling this time. We had a great time in Boston a couple of years ago so I was trying to talk my wife into going there again this time but the logistics just won't work.  I have added this to my next Boston trip. Thanks, again.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Cook's Lobster house in Brunswick (actually Bailey's Island) and the Maine Maritime Museum in Bath has (or had) a lot of old wood working tools on display.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, Brian, for both of these suggestions. This area of Maine looks to be very interesting. And coming from a seafaring area myself I can identify with shipbuilding and lobster, definitely lobster.  Thanks!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I know that camden and rockport both have boat builders and musical instrument makers. Guitars, harpsichords, etc.

Shaker village

I live in southern Maine and didn't know some of the stuff you mentioned.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, Daniel!

btw, I give more info on last year's trip here - http://lumberjocks.com/woodworkersguide/blog/5438


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Fairfield Antique Mall off I-95.. there is a gentleman that sells a large amount of tools from his booth.. antique handtools..


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

SwedishIron, and to think that I missed this one the past couple of years… thanks!


----------

